

Apple just hit $500/share - lukeqsee
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL

======
senthilnayagam
ipad 3 is not launched yet, want to see the frenzy when it does

~~~
ddagradi
Given historical trends, the stock will probably take a dip when the iPad 3
fails to meet unsubstantiated expectations.

